# DS #0847: Lunar Knights (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1503^^


----------



## Jax (Feb 7, 2007)

F*** Yeah!

At last an awesome game! Konami is on a roll!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 7, 2007)

My brain just a'sploded with awesomeness!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice, been looking forward to this one!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Whooo!


----------



## FuLei (Feb 7, 2007)

SWEET!!!


----------



## enarky (Feb 7, 2007)

Damn, I hoped this game was related to the Lunar series on SCD/PSX... unfortunately it's just a successor to Boktai.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought this was coming out later this year...


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 7 2007, 04:26 PM)]My brain just a'sploded with awesomeness!



Nice avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I'll play this game once I'm done with Hotel Dusk (on the last case)


----------



## Flash (Feb 7, 2007)

Finally....


----------



## ciama81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweet, this one was a long time coming for me!!


----------



## Jax (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Is Kyle an attourney now?


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Can anyone give me a quick rundown on Boktai? Haven't heard of it before, just looked up screenshots of Lunar Knights and not really sure what to make of it.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 7, 2007)

You should really play Boktai 1 & 2 on GBA.  They are Hideo Kojima games and very very good, pushed the GBA hardware alot.  I played through them both, 3 was (J) only.
They focus on Django who can use the power of the Sun and must do so to defeat vampires.  They even have a slight metal gear feature of sneak/wall tap etc.  I'd put them on par with golden sun/metroid/castlevania etc. but because of the weird name they didn't do too well outside of Japan.
This game looks like a futuristic leap for the series and even uses some of the same sprites, fonts, menus etc from the GBA games. I hope missing out on Boktai 3 doesn't effect this story.
Anyone who disagrees is a lemon.


----------



## werwe (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm willing to bet Supercard will have problems with this


----------



## cubanresourceful (Feb 7, 2007)

Like...i have looked everywhere and cannot find a place to "test" this game. Is XPA releases only on IRC? I am not asking for a link here, just general info on these releases as they always confuse me. >.> Or are they one of those groups who don't give out links, but the file still somehow finds its way on the net?


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 7, 2007)

Release groups give them on fserves.

Funny, when I went to school this morning I said to myself:  "GBATemp will have Lunar Knights released when I get back!"

And what do you know?  This always happens, I love you guys.

That said, 

GNARLY DOOOD!!!

EDITZ:   Dl took like 15 mins WTF?  Huge file.

EDITZ 2:  Fun game.  Very fun.


----------



## angelfly (Feb 7, 2007)

I picked this up at EB today and I love it. I really need to go and play the Boktai games.


----------



## Qpido (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have fun playing this!

Q~


----------



## cubanresourceful (Feb 7, 2007)

Gonna get the game now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice signature, dont remember if I told you yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suu's adult for well rocks my socks.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone tested this on an old style supercard sd yet??


----------



## Foie (Feb 7, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> Damn, I hoped this game was related to the Lunar series on SCD/PSX... unfortunately it's just a successor to Boktai.



Unfoutunately? The Boktai series is awesome.  How dare you put it down.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out where to get it......sigh.....guess I'll just have to wait for a bit.....sigh....


----------



## nappy (Feb 7, 2007)

Works fine on the M3 Simply.


----------



## Breakfast (Feb 7, 2007)

w00t! now I play the hunting game!


..the hunt to download this game V_V


----------



## zelph (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm getting it right now. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## thebert (Feb 7, 2007)

Works on DS-Xtreme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh wait, every game does, lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has a cool animated intro.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooh, this should be good. My friend says that Boktai is really good (he has it, I've never played it D and I've read things about Lunar Nights. I'll be sure to get this one once I get something that can play it...
In the mean time, I'm going to bug my friend to let me borrow Boktai. That, and feed my new Tower Defense DS addiction, XD.


----------



## apostle418 (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, this game is huge.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 7, 2007)

I do like this game.  The intro and ingame videos look brilliant on the DS.  Shame I only could play for 10 minutes before the red light came on.  Before anyone says anything, I don't like playing on the DS with the recharge lead stuck in it.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Feb 8, 2007)

nice one


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 8, 2007)

Putting it on my R4DS right now. I loved the first Boktai. Never finished the second one though.


----------



## Wiseman (Feb 8, 2007)

Works on SD card with trim rom,Enable patch catridge access high,Enable restart and faster game play all on.


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 8, 2007)

Been waiting too long for this @[email protected] Well... doesn't look like I'll be going to bed tonight


----------



## lacechan (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the Wi-Fi really was removed.


----------



## darksavior (Feb 8, 2007)

hmm nevermind. extracted rom again and it works  on r4


----------



## zelph (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get the 2 solvents so i can upgrade the darksword?
edit: nvm i just had to do the second chaptor


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 8, 2007)

fuck yeah! Ive been waiting for this one


----------



## Tripp (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool - gonna grab this and check it out as soon as I get home from work...


----------



## Caydr (Feb 8, 2007)

A thousand million gratuitous apologies, I have the habit of missing the most obvious things, but the listing here does not appear to have the save type yet, it is listed as Unknown.

My EZV runs it as *512k EEPROM*.

Also, I don't think the rom number is correct... my reliable source, the only place that currently has this game, lists it as 0849.  Apparently 0847 is Magical Starsign (E).


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> You should really play Boktai 1 & 2 on GBA.Â They are Hideo Kojima games and very very good, pushed the GBA hardware alot.Â I played through them both, 3 was (J) only.
> They focus on Django who can use the power of the Sun and must do so to defeat vampires.Â They even have a slight metal gear feature of sneak/wall tap etc.Â I'd put them on par with golden sun/metroid/castlevania etc. but because of the weird name they didn't do too well outside of Japan.
> This game looks like a futuristic leap for the series and even uses some of the same sprites, fonts, menus etc from the GBA games. I hope missing out on Boktai 3 doesn't effect this story.
> Anyone who disagrees is a lemon.



Thanks a lot Thug. Nice summary. I'll be sure to check them/it out!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Feb 8, 2007)

Multi 2 - English & Spanish


----------



## Hooya (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, Spanish and English

There is a Wireless option on the main screen but I haven't tried it out yet.

Works fine on EZIV.  (I gotta upgrade to slot-1 soon)


----------



## FuManChuu (Feb 8, 2007)

gotta stop releasing the quality games... I'm still tryin to finish up the final Sins in trauma center, and I'm barely halfway through Ace Attorney and Hotel Dusk D;


----------



## lacechan (Feb 8, 2007)

The Wireless in the main menu is only for local multiplayer.
Wi-Fi has been removed since it was only for Ryuusei no Rockman and making friends to get super stat boosts.

O well.


----------



## mikechw (Feb 8, 2007)

This one looks quite good


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lacechan @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> The Wireless in the main menu is only for local multiplayer.
> Wi-Fi has been removed since it was only for Ryuusei no Rockman and making friends to get super stat boosts.
> 
> O well.



Nah, you could trade FCs with other lunar knights owners too, I believe.

Still, it was pretty pointless, why not online crossover battle?


----------



## lacechan (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lacechan @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Wireless in the main menu is only for local multiplayer.
> ...



Yeah trading FCs gave you stat boosts for your characters ingame >_>

ex. Someone maxes out Skill, you didn't. You get +skill (I dunno the exact value) because your Brother buddy maxed it out.

At least I think that's what we're talking about, assuming we're on the same page.


----------



## HandheldFrog (Feb 8, 2007)

Yay! Another great game to take my mind off things.
I played the first Boktai and I didn't like the fact that I had to sit outside in a lawn chair playing it. Glad this one won't make you do that.
Still juggling Twilight Princess, FF3, and Hotel Dusk though.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(werwe @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> I'm willing to bet Supercard will have problems with this



Nope lamer, running FLAWLESSLY on my SC DS


----------



## jaesun (Feb 8, 2007)

is it working for g6 lite?


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jaesun @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> is it working for g6 lite?


Yar. I'm playing it now with DoFat/Force R/W, and trim, and no issues so far.


----------



## sixb0nes (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone explain what's so good about this game? It seems like yet another rpg to me.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2007)

thats because it is a rpg??? so when a new sports game comes out do you think to yourself oh this is just another sport game, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a genre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 example NFL MADDEN 07 RELEASED


----------



## Madrigal (Feb 8, 2007)

I gave it about 10 mins. That was enough for me to know it sucks. Deleted from my M3 right away


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone kill the voice actors, please. I need to find a way to transfer the vioces from the japanese version to the eng version. Its like watching dubbed Naruto >.>


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2007)

im addicted to this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont ussauly lik rpgs like this.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Madrigal @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> I gave it about 10 mins. That was enough for me to know it sucks. Deleted from my M3 right away


what the hell, somethings wrong with you

only thing wrong with this game is the voice acting, but thats to be expected from konami


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ya this game is great. And I'm getting rid of the eng dub with the help of DSLazy. Its like the eng voice actors they hired were robots >.>


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to play Final Fantasy 6 first, then try Lunar Knights later...

And it can't be that bad, it's a Kojima Production iirc


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Ya this game is great. And I'm getting rid of the eng dub with the help of DSLazy. Its like the eng voice actors they hired were robots >.>


hook me up when you're done >_>


----------



## Glacius0 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya this game is great. And I'm getting rid of the eng dub with the help of DSLazy. Its like the eng voice actors they hired were robots >.>
> ...



Yes, hook me up too. This game + Jap voices sounds cool to me


----------



## lacechan (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> ...



Third it


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 8, 2007)

First RPG I can stick to since Dragon Quest Slime! A really great game, can't understand how people can judge games on 10 minutes, but meh they're missing out on a doozy.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lacechan @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## naz2x (Feb 8, 2007)

pm me too as well


----------



## Lacrimosa (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seemed to me that it was a more diablo-walk-and-kill game than an actual *RPG*. No actual quests, predetermined course for the character and so much space for so poor graphics*. Those games are not rpgs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*look at Nanostray for example...


----------



## lacechan (Feb 8, 2007)

I do hope that's a G6 only problem otherwise I'll have to level Lucian's shield all over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of which, I was probably the only nut that maxed it out on the first level eh?

(Block just before an attack hits, a flash should come out of the shield. Do this about 20 times to get it's duration to go up by 1. The max is 45)


----------



## pLy0 (Feb 8, 2007)

pm me too..thanks in advance GexX2


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sent out the link. Good luck with your saves working. If anyone else needs it, pm me, or post here I guess..


----------



## [Jez] (Feb 8, 2007)

ahhh... just in time for my shiny new 2gb card


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya this game is great. And I'm getting rid of the eng dub with the help of DSLazy. Its like the eng voice actors they hired were robots >.>
> ...


Same please


----------



## masud (Feb 8, 2007)

please someone pm me the link too


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy Crap GexX you are fast >_>


----------



## sudeki300 (Feb 8, 2007)

i can't get this to save on my supercard lite.has anyone else had this problem or does changing the settings correct it.thanks...............sudeki300


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nah, I was just checking at the right time I guess, lol. >_


----------



## plasticmonkeys (Feb 8, 2007)

Can I also get the link? can you PM for it?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone have the proper *Supercard Lite settings?*


----------



## sudeki300 (Feb 8, 2007)

sod it gonna put this on my r4 instead.........sudeki300


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 8, 2007)

Works for me on Supercard SD with:

Restart off
Trim on
Faster Play on (I still don't know what this actually is, by the way)
Patch Card Access High
Everything else off

See if that works with SCLite too. I'm using software V2.58 with the Diddy Kong Racing-datfile.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2007)

can someone tell me another good game its like this.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(plasticmonkeys @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Can I also get the link? can you PM for it?


What? You want the rom? SUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE...... 




NOT.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2007)

no he was talking about the mod gex made.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> no he was talking about the mod gex made.


Whoops, sorry.


----------



## lum (Feb 8, 2007)

can you pm me the link too plze??


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2007)

guys... no rom requests!

you should be getting a warning for requesting roms but it'll be OK for this time.
(remember after 2 warnings you loose access to the trading forums.. and other priviledges)


----------



## Wuggl3z (Feb 8, 2007)

locks up just before the intro video on super card lite, worked fine on my house mates supercard SD so i could find out just when it freezes


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Caydr @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> A thousand million gratuitous apologies, I have the habit of missing the most obvious things, but the listing here does not appear to have the save type yet, it is listed as Unknown.
> 
> My EZV runs it as *512k EEPROM*.
> 
> Also, I don't think the rom number is correct... my reliable source, the only place that currently has this game, lists it as 0849.Â Apparently 0847 is Magical Starsign (E).



great that it runs on EZ5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder how it'll do on my EZ4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and btw, gbatemp lists the romnumbers diffrently than other sites.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys(and the occasional girl.), I'll be posting an actual patch instead of a patched rom soon, so it won't be counted as a rom request. So just hang tight. I'll be posting a link as soon as Ninja decides to stop being the spawn of a slug.


----------



## zatelli (Feb 8, 2007)

AFAIK, this game lacks the solar sensor the GBA series used to have. I hope the "Boktai spirit is still the same,else it wouldn't be worth spending time on it. Would it be that hard to fit a solar sensor into the game pack ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might give it a try nonetheless.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FuManChuu @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> gotta stop releasing the quality games... I'm still tryin to finish up the final Sins in trauma center, and I'm barely halfway through Ace Attorney and Hotel Dusk D;



Hope they don't hear you!,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this game is worth it, gonna try it later this week, IF I can get it.


PS To .TakaM: now that is a great avatar!!


----------



## khan (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> AFAIK, this game lacks the solar sensor the GBA series used to have. I hope the "Boktai spirit is still the same,else it wouldn't be worth spending time on it. Would it be that hard to fit a solar sensor into the game pack ?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK, you can insert Boktai 1-3 as solar sensor in SLOT-2 for Lunar Knight to read all the measurements etc.
We someone to try this adn tell us if it is indeed true.


----------



## kokiri_link (Feb 8, 2007)

I need help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can anybody tell em where to go after i defeat the first vampire in the "Hunting Mansion:Interior"....
i skipped the text telling me where to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



any help would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: God damn im stupid...i found out haha


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kokiri_link @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> I need help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get in the ship :\


----------



## bryehn (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Someone kill the voice actors, please. I need to find a way to transfer the vioces from the japanese version to the eng version. Its like watching dubbed Naruto >.>




I made one.

Have a look for it...

Lunar_Knights_UNDUB_JPN-USA_NDS-iND

oh, and saves still work fine


----------



## vDrag0n (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(FuManChuu @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> gotta stop releasing the quality games... I'm still tryin to finish up the final Sins in trauma center, and I'm barely halfway through Ace Attorney and Hotel Dusk D;



better then no good games at all


----------



## Wuggl3z (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> AFAIK, this game lacks the solar sensor the GBA series used to have. I hope the "Boktai spirit is still the same,else it wouldn't be worth spending time on it. Would it be that hard to fit a solar sensor into the game pack ?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the solar sensor was left out for the sake of people who did not live in sunny enough areas (e.g all of england)

but if you put one of the boktai games in slot 2 while you are playing lunar knights then you will be able to use the solar sensor in the game


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm at chapter 4 after 5 hours or so of play today and I really like what they've done with the weather cycle, the quests, and the character switching.
One thing that really pissed me off though is the removal of the need to retrace back through dungeons with the semi-defeated boss' coffin to use the piledriver and destroy the boss for good.  Instead theres some lame ass spaceship touch screen drivel that feels like a total after thought and plays like shite.  Apart from that, thumbs up, great game and a great addition to the series.
PLEASE translate 3 GBA !


----------



## bryehn (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the shooter sequence was a cool addition, even though it's not implimented perfectly. This game has alot of features that remind me of other games too...like Castlevania, Kingdom Hearts 2, Atelier Iris and even Disgaea. Good enough to keep mr playing at least


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I'm just spoilt by the first 2 games and expected the piledriver to still be in it.
For people who haven't played them, you had to backtrack through the WHOLE dungeon you just went though pulling the vampire behind you in a coffin (different coffins could be bought that had different attributes) and as you go, the vamp now and again tries to get out and you have to stop him.  If you left the coffin it would eventually shuffle its way back to the boss room.
Once you got it out of the dungeon you then had to use a machine controlled by the sun (piledriver) and kind of fight the boss again, but using the piledriver machine to finish the vamp forever.
Replacing this whole mechanic with some touch screen shooting is a real shame man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still overall, A+ game.


----------



## Breakfast (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone wanna hook me up too?! even though I'm a no name lurker....


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 8, 2007)

The game's great (though I played only 50 minutes)!

And I LOOOOVEEE the intro music. Is there any way to rip it and use it as a mp3?


----------



## zone97 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Caydr @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> A thousand million gratuitous apologies, I have the habit of missing the most obvious things, but the listing here does not appear to have the save type yet, it is listed as Unknown.
> 
> My EZV runs it as *512k EEPROM*.
> 
> Also, I don't think the rom number is correct... my reliable source, the only place that currently has this game, lists it as 0849.Â Apparently 0847 is Magical Starsign (E).



I think I know the source you refer too.. There release #'s are screwed. I dont realy care for the #, I remove it from all my roms anyway.. But if I were to keep track, I would trust gbatemps scheme first.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2007)

You wont find any website that lists this game before we did, and if you do, they are faking the time of the post.  This doesn't go for all ROMs but our numbers are made from order of pre (pre-release).  The list could also be different to others because of dumps that other sites missed, or perhaps hardware, promo, download station etc dumps that we or they have numbered and the other has not.
Surely finding your ROMs by the letter the game begins with is easier lol?  The numbers are more for dat, web and irc reference.


----------



## bryehn (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> The game's great (though I played only 50 minutes)!
> 
> And I LOOOOVEEE the intro music. Is there any way to rip it and use it as a mp3?




I'm actually working on a soundtrack rip right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





check usenet later today.

It's pretty much impossible to rip the music from VX (movie) files though, so the intro song may not be in there.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm totally loving this game.  The combat is exactly what I'm looking for in an ARPG.  Much better than other attempts at the genre on the DS so far (ahem, CoM).  

I kinda like the Spaceship Shooter part too.  Nice break in the action, Cool music.  One of the better touchpad implementations I've played lately.

Definitely check this one out when you have time to peek your head out of room 215.


----------



## anime5ever (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The game's great (though I played only 50 minutes)!
> ...


umm don't kill me whats usenet?


----------



## jaesun (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaesun @ Feb 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it working for g6 lite?
> > Yar. I'm playing it now with DoFat/Force R/W, and trim, and no issues so far.



thanks, its working


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The game's great (though I played only 50 minutes)!
> ...



Ooh.. No intro music? What a shame.. Anyways, thanks for the info.


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jaesun @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jaesun @ Feb 7 2007 said:
> ...




Grr...tried that and it the screen just fasd to black.  Any ideas whats going on?  I haev the lastest loader and bios versions.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Feb 8, 2007)

Can someone tell me the options for SC CF, because I pretty much tried all the option and its not working????  BTW, i tried 2.58 & 2.56


----------



## skissors (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody having trouble with the sound sticking in this game (makes an awful noise that keeps going) the gameplays fine just sound problems.
This Usually happens after 5 minutes of gameplay.

I'm using the SuperCard Mini , Tried different settings, still no Joy.


----------



## stonefry (Feb 9, 2007)

>umm don't kill me whats usenet?

3.5 seconds of googling netted me this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet

You try next time.


----------



## anime5ever (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(stonefry @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> >umm don't kill me whats usenet?
> 
> 3.5 seconds of googling netted me this
> 
> ...


thanx :middlefinger:


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> PS To .TakaM: now that is a great avatar!!


----------



## loveSTEALSus (Feb 9, 2007)

Wheee!! I've been waiting for the game for ages. I didn't know it was going to come out so early, hrm. Oh wells, yay.

I love mini movies, ah, so cute.


----------



## balpen (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 7 2007 said:


> I do like this game.Â The intro and ingame videos look brilliant on the DS.Â Shame I only could play for 10 minutes before the red light came on.Â Before anyone says anything, I don't like playing on the DS with the recharge lead stuck in it.


But if my red light go burning i can still play for 45 min. after i get a black screen.  So now you now


----------



## Louse76 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuggl3z @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zatelli @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK, this game lacks the solar sensor the GBA series used to have. I hope the "Boktai spirit is still the same,else it wouldn't be worth spending time on it. Would it be that hard to fit a solar sensor into the game pack ?Â
> ...



So the GBA game has a solar sensor and the amount of light causes a change in the game? Could someone explain this more please... I've never played this series.

So it looks like there'd be no way to emulate that, huh?


----------



## Louse76 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> Can someone tell me the options for SC CF, because I pretty much tried all the option and its not working????Â BTW, i tried 2.58 & 2.56



Here's your fix.


----------



## Louse76 (Feb 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(plasticmonkeys @ Feb 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I also get the link? can you PM for it?
> ...




_If this is against the rules (I don't believe it is), please edit or delete this post._

If anyone needs an invite to Demonoid (a good torrent site) to find patches, etc, send me a PM.

You've gotta promise not to just be a leech though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

In return, I would appreciate it if someone keeps me up to date when this game has the Japanese voice actors put in (hook me up with a link to the patch when its here, incase I forget to check).

Thanks!


----------



## blackjack (Feb 10, 2007)

[email protected] triple post?

btw brilliant game!


----------



## Nex_WhatToDo (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a SCSD but im getting a horrible ticking noise as im playing the game like the sound is sorta stuck kinda ruins the game so i'm playing without the sound at moment, any suggestions?


----------



## pas (Feb 10, 2007)

This happens to me sometimes too (M3 CF) just put your DS in Standby Mode for one second and the noise will be gone.


----------



## hevyhomie (Feb 11, 2007)

from the time i am spending on it now, lunar knights is one of the best games for the ds of all time.
i would give it a 9.5/10


----------



## slayer667 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yep, this game is a lot of fun, most I've had in a while on DS. I like it WAY better than DK Racing.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Nex_WhatToDo @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I have a SCSD but im getting a horrible ticking noise as im playing the game like the sound is sorta stuck kinda ruins the game so i'm playing without the sound at moment, any suggestions?



I don't have a SCDS, but my SCminiSD would get that clicking sound too until I re-patched the game without Restart.  Once I did that I haven't heard the clicking sounds again.

Maybe try patching the game without Restart before dropping it in the SCDS?  You don't have to run "clean roms" through the SCDS, you just can.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Something to try anyway....


----------



## killfreak (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Nex_WhatToDo @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I have a SCSD but im getting a horrible ticking noise as im playing the game like the sound is sorta stuck kinda ruins the game so i'm playing without the sound at moment, any suggestions?



Closing and reopening the cover seems to fix it for a while. Though it gets really irritatting. Is there a way to do it via controls, instead of closing/reopening?


----------



## Qpido (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not really into this game, maybe because I was really tired when I started playing.
I'll give it another shot.

Q~


----------



## MrGizMo (Feb 11, 2007)

gonne play this baby tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## balpen (Feb 12, 2007)

I played the game and it's realy a good game


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 13, 2007)

This game was made as perfect as humanly possible. I highly recommend this game... and I actually bought it after I played the "full demo".


----------



## Hooya (Feb 13, 2007)

FYI, the undub version fixed my freezing problem!!!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone have a rough completion time for Boktai 1, 2 or Lunar Knights?


----------



## adz (Feb 15, 2007)

is it a lot better than children of mana?


----------



## RTJ (Feb 15, 2007)

Yo, people with G6 Lites, tell me: If you have the Boktai 1 or 2 GBA ROM, could you link the two and gain the advantages without having to buy the damned thing? I know that if you go to the "My Card" setting under the menu, the bottom right changes to X and GBA thinger, so, can you link the two?

If yeah, how? (Mine crashed =x) and is it worth it?

Thanks. =]


----------



## Madrigal (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone got it to link with Boktai 2 on the M3 Lite? I've tried, but it just says it's unrecognized. I'm guessing because it's a new game and M3 need to update the manager to support it. I know you can hex edit the M3 Manager .exe to support it, but I have no idea how to do it. If anyone has done it successfully, please post how here. Thanks


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 16, 2007)

So does the story of this game have something to do with Boktai. I only played through the first Boktai game. In other words, can I play this without having played Boktai 2


----------



## slayer667 (Feb 16, 2007)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Feb 16 2007 said:


> So does the story of this game have something to do with Boktai. I only played through the first Boktai game. In other words, can I play this without having played Boktai 2



I haven't played Boktai or Boktai 2, and I can play this game fine. Although the stylus space sequences annoy me like no other.


----------



## 084k3 (Feb 17, 2007)

It's been over a week so has anyone got this working on a SC lite?  I tried the 2.2.07 dat file that works with dk racing but no go.

Is there a newer dat file somewhere?


----------



## DeadPassenger (Feb 22, 2007)

geeezz !!!it doesn't work on my G6 Lite flash card ..... WHY !!!!
is the any settings to run it correctly ,?

plz ... help .. thx


----------



## DrTek (Feb 24, 2007)

doesn't save to sc lite here, too -.- WTF first hotel dusk and now this, shitty sc lite!


----------



## noobygamer (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmm, did anyone (R4 Users) have problems after beating Margrave, then going into space?  
For some reason, it goes back to the map everytime and not to the space part @__[email protected]


----------



## FuManChuu (Mar 17, 2007)

You being stupid too makes me feel a lot better... thats because you keep hitting "hold on"... the menu comes up, saying Ready, and Hold On... you have to move over to the left and hit ready.... I literally spent like an hour "stuck" here :>


----------



## noobygamer (Mar 17, 2007)

O.O uhh yeah..  i figured it out, but i didn't think someone would actually check my post.
well thanks for the late help anyways..


----------

